# Do I should buy this f250 from my work



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well it nice truck but have serious rust it not from salt. They say it happened when they found hard way when they replace 2 times all body because they plow snow then put in shop where there heater blow 80oF 10 feet away from this so it eat body so fast on fender.

I look at fender and agree it was not from salt it from wet due cold then hot then cold then hot cause this. Because they plow snow then park in shop that what they do.

It have 45,000 miles on it and motor is brand new it have 4,000 miles on it. It is 351 with carb. It have meyer 7.5 plow with e47 I have see they plow 1 foot in 2 wd no problem but lot spin because right front tire's u joint broke so they can't use 4x4 but put heavy tires on bed to help traction.

They want $1000 for this truck with motor if I don't want motor then it worth $400. It sure nice truck plus frame look better than my Dad's 2001 f250. Not serious rust just surface. No bend frame but keep in mind I have see my boss drive 35 mph push snow so hard but still work fine.

here pic.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

That truck has had the crap beat out of it. I would keep looking. JMO


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i'd keep looking also, theres better out there.

i'm very curious as to what wheels it has on it? looks like newer chevy wheels?

i'd like to get some better lookin wheels and ditch the hubcaps so it interests me lol


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;556382 said:


> That truck has had the crap beat out of it. I would keep looking. JMO


Well I did drive this and transmission seem work fine no slip or clunk or feel grind it smooth plus fluid is red. They change every 2 years on transmission's fluid.

They did replace complete muffler that cost them nearby $700 last year. I see muffler it look brand new no rust on it.

And they alway keep fill oil in meyer pump.

Rust on frame not bad it have little rust like my 79 f150.

here another pictures. and that hub is chevy rim yes because they use another rims from junk truck that was total.

And we are buy this for $400 and put soup 302 engine with fuel injector from my Uncle it produce 300 hp but it get 27 mpg in his LTD so he say I can have it for this truck. So I think this would get 18 mpg.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ARE YOU GUYS CRAZY?.... he's got a remanned motor with hardly any miles on it....a rough body...so what....prolly a trans someday soon...so what....IT COMES WITH PLOW...ALL FOR 1000?!?!?

1000 ?!?!?!?!.....I'D BUY IT TONIGHT...fix the u-joint...lube it up...and your set to go this fall...can't beat 1000.....

but i don;t know why you would swap a motor in it,...use it a a plow truck only....it's no daily driver...she's too old for that


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

make sure to check the headlight fluid.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I am think remove 351 and put 300 in there since 300 get good mpg plus more torque at slow rpm that be great for push or tow.



But first I need ride off 89 f150 now.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;560805 said:


> make sure to check the headlight fluid.


good advice


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

personally i would pass.....but i dont know how well you can work on these trucks it may be a good buy for you and you can fix it up


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Its a cheap beater, but why swap the eng ? I dont think its worth it IMO the reman will do just fine.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

def worth more in scrap vs a plow truck


----------



## DEVUNK88 (Sep 10, 2008)

personally it may be a good starter vehicle, 
I have a similar vehicle in much better condition, 351
but uh, the only reason I would tell you to buy it is so you can appreciate the better vehicles out there 
when you can afford them, 
the hell with screwin around with fixer uppers, 1000 dollars or not
as long as it runs, just dont put a ton of money in it
if it doesnt run right I don't want it.
cause when you slap a plow on the front and your stranded in a blizzard, your not gonna care how cheap it was. 
use it as an upgrade purchase to get you to work, find something with good mpg and never look back


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

DEVUNK88;581952 said:


> personally it may be a good starter vehicle,
> I have a similar vehicle in much better condition, 351
> but uh, the only reason I would tell you to buy it is so you can appreciate the better vehicles out there
> when you can afford them,
> ...


Well deal for this never success. Guy already got to scrap place because it was $300 per tons so he went tomorrow to scrap found it went down very fast $175 per ton so he just gave up it scrap for $175.

Plus it have TTB for front axle so I been heard how bad those is so I decide find one with solid axle.

Plus I have better shape heavy duty truck than this one. It is 93 F350 xl so it would be use tow or plow with locker in rear axle so it would help not get stuck in snow.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought my plow truck for $650.

Sure it needed work, some brakes and a CV axle. Probably about $300 or so in parts, labor I did myself. So around $1,000.

I didn't put any money into it the first winter, it was the winter after that.

My truck is in rough shape. 

I do drive it daily in winter time.

If you can get that truck for $1,000. I'd say do it. You never know, it might be a really reliable truck.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Zodiac;582242 said:


> I bought my plow truck for $650.
> 
> Sure it needed work, some brakes and a CV axle. Probably about $300 or so in parts, labor I did myself. So around $1,000.
> 
> ...


That truck is already gone. It went to China for make metal thing.

Well but I found better shape truck is 93 F350 with fuel injector 351W would help me get 15 mpg but this with carb would get 8 to 10 mpg.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;582643 said:


> That truck is already gone. It went to China for make metal thing.
> 
> Well but I found better shape truck is 93 F350 with fuel injector 351W would help me get 15 mpg but this with carb would get 8 to 10 mpg.


Hey Mil....is this the truck with the bad motor? Did you find a different motor and how is the work progressing on it?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;582707 said:


> Hey Mil....is this the truck with the bad motor? Did you find a different motor and how is the work progressing on it?


No it not this it another 93 F350 that I bought for $400 it is 2wd. We been work apart replace 351W it pretty sludge that I never saw before.

This truck is 1986 F250 with different body from 89 F150.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

milwaukee ... thats not rony's body shop you work at is it ??


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Milwaukee;582643 said:


> That truck is already gone. It went to China for make metal thing.
> 
> Well but I found better shape truck is 93 F350 with fuel injector 351W would help me get 15 mpg but this with carb would get 8 to 10 mpg.


Good luck with that milage. My 94 f250 5.8L/C-6 usually gets 9.5-11 no matter how I drive it. I usually average 9.5-10 when I was towing my 6x12 trailer. You might see 12 but I don't think you'll see 15mpg.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;583833 said:


> Good luck with that mileage. My 94 f250 5.8L/C-6 usually gets 9.5-11 no matter how I drive it. I usually average 9.5-10 when I was towing my 6x12 trailer. You might see 12 but I don't think you'll see 15mpg.


is your f250 have 4.10 gear ratio?

My f350 is 3.55 gear ratio plus I push truck and I was surprise it easy to moving than my f150.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm not sure what ratio my 94 F250 has.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

J&R Landscaping;584709 said:


> I'm not sure what ratio my 94 F250 has.


I say most time it have 4.10 because I have see they came with Dana 60 or 10.25 sterling with 4.10.

this f250 have 4.10 but not sure it dana 70 or 10.25 sterling.

My F350 XL have 10.25 sterling. But honest f350 are work truck no AC or radio just cheap radio and no power window plus no rear window sliding. Look like I need rig small ac unit fir this f350.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Trying to add A/C to a truck that doesn't have it from the factory is gonna be a big PITA and cost a bunch. Just roll down the windows and drive faster.....lol


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;584748 said:


> Trying to add A/C to a truck that doesn't have it from the factory is gonna be a big PITA and cost a bunch. Just roll down the windows and drive faster.....lol


or rig ac like that ford. http://www.lilligren.com/*******/images/redneck_truck_ac.jpg


----------

